# My top five dream amp heads in no particular order



## transperformanc (Mar 6, 2009)

cab is not my favorite 

tell me what you think 

please post all other rigs that have any of these heads in them


----------



## yingmin (Mar 6, 2009)

Honestly, the only amp head I'd want to own is a Marshall JVM. I've tried VHTs, Engls, Diezels and such, and that's the only amp I can really get excited about. I'd much rather just expand on my rack rig than buy a head.


----------



## poopyalligator (Mar 6, 2009)

boogie mark 5s are sick. So are the diezel and soldanos. I have never tried the other two though.


----------



## Sepultorture (Mar 6, 2009)

soldano didn't impress me at all, i really wanna try a deizel though


----------



## Leuchty (Mar 7, 2009)

I would take:

1. Mesa Boogie Dual Rec
2. Randall RM100 / T2
3. Marshall JCM800
4. Engl Savage
5. Line 6 HD147 / VETTA


----------



## Stitch (Mar 7, 2009)




----------



## ThrashensteiN (Mar 7, 2009)

Hmm i have my uberschall, so i guess i pick 4 lol

1. Mesa/Boogie Stilettio Trident Stage II
2. Engl Savage 120
3. Diezel Herbert
4. Framus Cobra

no real order i guess lol


----------



## Metal Ken (Mar 7, 2009)

Im totally happy with my single rec. Though, i'd love to try a mark V, road king and a engl blackmore.


----------



## Toshiro (Mar 7, 2009)

I'm happy with my Laney, but if I had unlimited funds:


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Mar 7, 2009)

I'd definately take a Splawn Nitro..love those things.

I suppose a Triple Recto wouldn't be so bad

I wanna try an Engl Invader 100

Mesa Stiletto Trident

And while I'm at it, gimme one of those KT88 loaded 200 watt Blackstars


----------



## Doomcreeper (Mar 8, 2009)

Engl Savage 120
Diezel VH4
VHT/Fryette Sig X
Fractal Axe FX
Mesa Stiletto Deuce (already own this one and don't ever plan on getting rid of it)


----------



## vontetzianos (Mar 8, 2009)

Well I have my roadster so the other 4 I'd have include:


















And maybe a Road King II if I ever decide to sell my roadster.


----------



## theshred201 (Mar 8, 2009)




----------



## ShadyDavey (Mar 8, 2009)

Man, tricky - I just like so many different tones...and I'm so behind the times when it comes to contemporary amps!


Vetta II
Suhr SH-100
Splawn Nitro
Mesa Boogie Triple Rectifier
Bogner Uberschall


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Mar 8, 2009)

1. ENGL Savage 120 
2. ENGL Invader 100 
3. Framus Cobra 
4. Peavey JSX 
5. Mesa Triple Rectifier 

if I had these 5 amps for recording I would do this:

-Savage hard left + hard right for rhythm
-Cobra hard left + hard right for rhythm
-Triple Rec 75&#37; left + 75% right for rhythm
-Invader (with boosted signal) centre for rhythm
-Invader + JSX centre for leads (double-tracked) 
-Savage + Cobra + JSX centre for cleans (triple-tracked) 

I think that would sound heavier than the sun


----------



## NiCkMiLnE (Mar 8, 2009)

Stitch said:


>





quoted for win. amazing amps eh stitchy?! 







for me, in no order:





















all with mesa cabs (the diezel with a diezel cab)


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Mar 8, 2009)

i'd want 5 crate's


----------



## plyta (Mar 8, 2009)

This times 5:


----------



## Joel (Mar 8, 2009)

1. ENGL Special Edition
2. Bogner Uberschall
3. Diezel Herbert
4. VHT Pitbull UL
5. Line 6 Vetta II

But in no particular order.

Or instead just an Axe-Fx Ultra and a good Power Amp.


----------



## jaredowty (Mar 9, 2009)

1. Mesa Road King
2. Peavey 6505
3. VHT Pitbull UL
4. ENGL Invader 150
5. Mesa Mark V


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Mar 9, 2009)

That's all.


----------



## Daemoniac (Mar 9, 2009)

Stitch said:


>



I have yet to hear one, but they look in-fucking-credible 

Anyway:


























All playing at the same time. There are more too...


----------



## Panterica (Mar 9, 2009)

1: Engl SE (got it \m/ )
2: Engl Invader 150
3: Engl Savage 120 (got it \m/ )
4: Engl Powerball (played it, loved it)
5: Deizel Herbert

or a pitbull


----------



## Stitch (Mar 9, 2009)

Having played a Bogner, I was a bit underwhelmed, tbh. I much prefer the sound of a 6505 for thick, cutting tones but still with incredible note to note definition.


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Mar 10, 2009)

top 3 favorite amps i've played, in no particular order:















current rig(s):


----------



## warlock7strEMG (Mar 10, 2009)

Although I am quite happy with my current rig(aside from the stock B-52 speakers in my cab), there are other amps that I would like to own as well:

1. Framus Cobra
2. Peavey 6505+
3. Krank Rev Jr Pro
4. VHT Pittbull Ultralead 
5. Marshall Super Bass or Super Lead (early 70s or older; pre printed circuit board) 

And owning all these would require havin at least a few different cabs to switch back and forth between for a number of different tonal possibilities. I would have:

1. Krank Krankenstein cab
2. Orange 4x12(with V30s)
3. Vader 4x12 
4. Peavey 412M or 412MS (later one with the metal grill, respeakered with 2 Eminence Texas Heats and 2 Swamp Thangs)
5. Mesa 2x12 closed back with C90s


----------



## AySay (Mar 10, 2009)

ENGLs look amazing...


----------



## Distortion (Mar 10, 2009)

I already own the Dual Rectifier so here goes for the 4 other ones

1. ENGL Invader 100
2. ENGL Savage 120
3. Bogner Ubershall
4. ENGL Fireball


----------



## metalmonster (Apr 19, 2009)

a little ENGL thunder head and orange cab would do fine for me ... 

oh , this is a *dream* amp thread ? 

a 5150 , a vintage JCM800 , an old hiwatt , an ENGL savage SE , a triple rectifier ... with the right cabs ... and an old factory turned into a loft to crank this set of amps louder than hell \m/


----------



## adadglgmut (Apr 19, 2009)

no real order...





Triamp MK2




Engl Invader 100




Cornford MK50




EVH 5150-III




Metaltronix m-1000


----------



## Anton (Apr 19, 2009)

Since I already have the Pitbull UL...


----------



## Underworld (Apr 19, 2009)

Not in particular order : 

-Framus Cobra (owned it \m/)
-VHT Pittbull UL
-ENGL Savage
-Diezel VH4
-Splawn Promod


----------



## Daemoniac (Apr 19, 2009)

[IMGhttp://www.dolphinmusic.co.uk/shop_image/product/0f2bc0e52da99fe7d202228600540d66.jpg[/IMG]









As you can probably tell, 5 just isnt enough...


----------



## troyguitar (Apr 19, 2009)

All of those amps and you still missed the SLO-100!


----------



## Daemoniac (Apr 19, 2009)

Ultimately, i want a studio with just about every kind of hi-gain amp, and a lot of some lower gain stuff as well. So no matter what i feel like playing/playing wtih, i can 

EDIT: Theres also about another 10 or 20 amps i didnt add  B-52, Bugera, a Peavey or so... the usual


----------



## ShadyDavey (Apr 19, 2009)

I'm going to change my mind a little bit:

Bogner Uberschall






SH100






Mesa Boogie MkIII Coliseum






Line6 Vetta II





Thats all I need - those four would be enough


----------



## Daemoniac (Apr 19, 2009)

^ Pfft. Only _four_ amps? *waves dismissively*


----------



## elhantiri (Aug 3, 2009)

Toshiro said:


> I'm happy with my Laney, but if I had unlimited funds:



iced earthe's jon schaffer favourite head!!!!!!
from iced earth's albums and jon' tone i can only say that this is a graal amp!!


----------



## sami (Aug 3, 2009)

FIRST CHOICE:






then, in no particular order:

Blackmore
Invader
Dual/Trip Rec or Mark IV/V
Randall RM100


----------



## s_k_mullins (Aug 3, 2009)

I had a hard time choosing only 5.. but I think these would be my picks!
I also considered the VHT/Fryette Pitbull, Framus Cobra, Orange Rockerverb, and Line6 Vetta II


----------



## Scali (Aug 3, 2009)

For me the list would certainly contain:
- Marshall 6100
- Mesa Boogie Mark IV
- Soldano SLO100
- Hook

But various others would also be fine... other Marshalls, Mesa Boogies, some Bogners, Engls... it's all good


----------



## newamerikangospel (Aug 3, 2009)

My Framus was my top list, so I will denote amps I would like to have in addition

Hughes and Kettner Warp X
6505+/5150ii (take your pick)
Mesa Triple Rectifier
Engl Fireball
Rivera kr7


----------



## maliciousteve (Aug 3, 2009)

Cornford MK50





Mark IV






Zakk Wylde JCM800













Any of these would be amazing.


----------



## pirateparty (Aug 3, 2009)

1) Peavey 5150
2) Mesa Triple Rec
3) ENGL Powerball/Invader (can't decide)
4) Marshall JCM800 (preferably from the 70's/80's)
5) Line 6 Vetta


----------



## Daiephir (Aug 3, 2009)

I'd go with:

1- Peavey 6505+
2- Diezel Herbert
3- Diezel VH4
4- Bogner Ubershall (Am I missing a letter?)
5- ENGL Savage 120

with Vader cabs (of course, I'd have the original cabs to go with the heads)


----------



## maliciousteve (Aug 3, 2009)

Daiephir said:


> I'd go with:
> 
> 1- Peavey 6505+
> 2- Diezel Herbert
> ...



Uberschall


----------



## onefingersweep (Aug 3, 2009)

Totally depends on what music I would play but generally I would like to have these five heads.

Peavey 5150
Fryette Pitbull 100 CL
Fryette Deliverance 120
ENGL Invader
Mesa Boogie Mark IIC+


----------



## TMM (Aug 4, 2009)

In order, I'd like:

- Framus Cobra
- Soldano Avenger
- Axe-Fx + VHT 2150 (purple, of course)

... that's it. I can't think of 5 that I'd really love to have. There are plenty others I certainly wouldn't mind jamming with for a while (maybe a Laboga Mr. Hector or an Uberschall), but that's the list of what I'd really love to own.


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Aug 5, 2009)

1. Diezel (Any)
2. Engl Fireball (like the simplicity)
3. Mesa Dual Rec
4. Madison Divinity III
5. Peavey XXX


----------



## GorillaSalsa (Aug 5, 2009)

My 5:

Mesa Boogie Mark V
Zinky Superfly
Diezel VH4
Fryette Sig:X
Fortin Meathead


----------



## petereanima (Aug 5, 2009)

luckily i have my dream amp already, but if i had the funds i would additionally buy me:

VHT Pitbull UL
Soldano SLO 100
Rivera Knucklehead
either a Marshall Plexi or Silver Jubilee
and judging by samples etc, i'm pretty sure the Splawn Nitro is also on my list.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Aug 5, 2009)

I'll have to change my mind a bit....

Diamond Nitrox
Bogner Uberschall
VHT Pitbull UL
Marshall Plexi or a Voodoo Amps V-rock Dual Lead

Then...

I'm intruiged as to what a Peavey Vypyr 120 Tube is like.


----------



## metalvince333 (Aug 8, 2009)

#1 Engl se 670
#2 Mako Mak II
#3 Hughes & Kettner switchblade 100w (I have it)
#4 Randall rm100
#5 mesa mark V


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Aug 8, 2009)

Now I think I have my dream amp..I'd like different variations of the DTX...hmm..new thread idea.


----------



## Rashputin (Aug 8, 2009)




----------



## 155 (Aug 8, 2009)

uber
mark v
thunderverb
nitro
powerball


----------



## sepherus (Aug 8, 2009)

Hmm, we are just talking heads here? That makes it a bit easier.

Triple Rectifier (Own it. Unless they come out with a Triple Rec Roadster...)
5150ii/6505+ with the lead channel "restored" and a bias mod
Engle Savage (or Savage SE)
Freyette Sig:X
Laney VH100r or GH100
Mesa Mark IV or V

Shit, I need to learn how to count.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Aug 9, 2009)

Dual Rectifier
Mark IV
Jc120
Powerball
Twin Reverb


----------



## Alex-D33 (Aug 9, 2009)

My contribution; as you all might knot know I' m saving up for any of these BEAST!! 






this is so cool... lol it must sound good...I guess















this is one of my favorites: http://www.cameronamplifiers.com/Resources/Cameron.jpg

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ldAaM0MdvrY

thats all folks.


----------



## agriefobserved (Aug 20, 2009)

VHT Pittbull UL
Wizard Modern Classic
Diezel Herbert
Bogner Uberschall
Cameron CCV-100/Splawn Quickrod


----------



## Triple7 (Aug 20, 2009)

Bogner Uberschall
Engl SE
VHT Pitbull
Mesa Dual Rec
EVH 5150 III (Fender?)


----------



## Mattnh79 (Dec 20, 2009)

i only got three heads (may b an axefx ultra) engl power ball, invader 100, and fireball 100, orange ppc412's, invader being my main head of the 3

why does anyone like the uberschall?!?!?! it's just bass and gain, sounds like shit IMO, it's just muddy and i used good pickups.

EDIT:
ENGL Savage 120
Randall RM100 w/ Blackface/SL+/Ultra XL modules
Mesa Mark Five
Peavey 5150/6505 (not II/+)
maybe a Diezel VH4S


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 20, 2009)

^ Then you're EQing must suck balls dude, the Uberschall dead set has some of the clearest most aggressively awesome tones i've ever heard  If you think it's "just bass and gain" then you have your bass and gain set WAY too high 

EDIT: In fact, most of the tones I can think of that were recorded with an Uberschall are very mid/hi-mid oriented, with very little bass


----------



## yetti (Dec 21, 2009)

What I currently want to try most:

H&K Triamp
Engl Fireball 100
Splawn Nitro/Quickrod
Rivera Knucklehead K-Tre
Blackstar Series 1 200w


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Dec 21, 2009)

Peavey XXX (so that's 1 down)
Hughes & Kettner Triamp
Bogner Uberschall
Mesa Boogie Mark IV
Fender 59 Bassman


----------



## theperfectcell6 (Dec 21, 2009)

transperformanc said:


> cab is not my favorite
> 
> tell me what you think
> 
> please post all other rigs that have any of these heads in them


+1000 on the OD-100


----------



## Duke318 (Dec 21, 2009)

Nuff said'.


----------



## Mattnh79 (Dec 27, 2009)

Demoniac said:


> ^ Then you're EQing must suck balls dude, the Uberschall dead set has some of the clearest most aggressively awesome tones i've ever heard  If you think it's "just bass and gain" then you have your bass and gain set WAY too high
> 
> EDIT: In fact, most of the tones I can think of that were recorded with an Uberschall are very mid/hi-mid oriented, with very little bass



Just my opinion, and I can dial in an amp, and every tone I've heard with that amp just sounds shitty IMO. Emphasis on OPINION! so...


----------



## alexander12014 (Dec 27, 2009)

engl savage
framus cobra


----------



## bigchocolateman (Dec 28, 2009)

I would say in no order
Engl SE
Two Rock John Mayer Signature
Mesa dual rec(2 channel)
Randall V2 (own)

That would be it.


----------



## Piro (Dec 28, 2009)

Mesa Boogie Dual Rec 2 channel - Voodoo Modded
Mesa Mark V
Engl Powerball
Diezel VH4
Bogner Ubershall


----------



## the drew (Dec 28, 2009)

Mesa 2 Channel Dual Rectifier
Fryette Deliverance
Engl Invader
Rivera Knucklehead Tre
5150 III


----------



## technomancer (Dec 28, 2009)

Bogner Uberschall (bought Cameron modded Uber Uber from HighGain510)
Cameron CCV
CAA PT100
Fortin Cali mod'ed JCM800 2203 (Marshall on its way to Fortin)
Fortin Meathead


----------



## groph (Dec 28, 2009)

Randall T2/V2, dunno which I'd prefer, they're both basically the same amp

Ampeg VH-140C

Marshall JCM800, modded to fuck but still capable of classic tones if I ever wanted them

Peavey 6505

Can't really think of a fifth, I only really need one or two tones. Maybe a Crate GX130, I've always been curious about Bogner Uberschalls though


----------



## Aikara (Dec 29, 2009)

In no order:


----------



## tbird11 (Dec 29, 2009)

My two cents:

Mesa Boogie Dual Rec 2 channel. 
Diezel VH4.
Line 6 Vetta II HD.
ENGL Invader.
Mesa Boogie Mk V.


----------



## PirateMetalTroy (Dec 29, 2009)

ENGL Invader 100
Boogie Mark V
Peavey 6505+
Framus Cobra
Fractal Axe-Fx Ultra

I think I could make some metal out of that.


----------



## Johnology (Jan 19, 2010)

Nothing else i would really want, maybe a JCM800 or 2000, maybe some rack gear, but these pretty much sum it up.


----------



## robotsatemygma (Jan 19, 2010)

In no particular order...

My metal side tells me to get these two amps:
Bogner Ecstasy




Engl Invader 100 




The experimental




The cleans
Clean for some jazzyness and slap a TS9 in front for some wholesome blues ala Stevie Ray Vaughn. 




Same as above.





If I answer again tomorrow... a Roadster would probably show up. I'm always torn between the Roadster and Invader. Oh decisions, decisions.


----------



## Fzau (Jan 20, 2010)

In no particular order:


----------



## LOUDONE (Jan 20, 2010)

I'd go w/ a Soldano...


----------



## jimmyshred (Jan 20, 2010)

My list contains, (in no order)
- Engl Fireball 100
- Soldano SLO100
- Mesa Boogie Dual Rectifier 
- Axe FX Ultra 
- Engl SE with 6L6's


----------



## mattofvengeance (Jan 20, 2010)

Engl Invader 100
Engl Special Edition
Bogner Uberschall
Diezel Herbert
VHT Pitbull UL


----------



## Demeyes (Jan 20, 2010)

I haven't played through too many very high end heads but I think my 5 dream amps would be something like:

Diezel VH4
ENGL invader
Mesa MK V
5150III
Axe FX

All fairly predictable but safe enough choices. I could see myself getting at least 1 of these in the next couple of years.


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Jan 20, 2010)

Mark V for me as a definite. 

I haven't gotten to actually try these so its speculation but:

Axe-fx ultra
sig x
diezel vh4
engl invader


----------



## cow 7 sig (Jan 22, 2010)

in this order





















i have the randall KH coming soon so the list will be down to four lol


----------



## AChRush1349 (Jan 28, 2010)

In no order, my dream amps


----------



## AK DRAGON (Jan 28, 2010)

A Pair of these 






and One of these


----------



## JPhoenix19 (Jan 28, 2010)

In order:

1. Mesa Road King II
or
2. Mesa Roadster
or
3. Recto Recording Pre
and
4. Recto 2:100
and
5. Axe-Fx Ultra


----------



## Troegenator (Jan 28, 2010)

Dump the VH4 and go with a Herbert instead.

Dump the Marshall too, theres soo many companies out there that either hot rod Marshalls or just take the Marshall inner workings, tweak them, and make them 10x's better than Marshall ever could.

Good call on the Mark V.

And i've never even heard of the "Custom Audio Amplifiers" thingy.



AK DRAGON said:


>



I really dig what Mesa Boogie is doing with their Custom Shop hardwood models. They're taking already amazing amps and making them even sexier!

My top 5 would be:

1.Diezel Herbert
2.Mesa Boogie Mark IV
3.Mesa Boogie Mark IIC+
4.Bogner Uberschall
5.Fender Twin Reverb


----------



## Johnology (Jun 24, 2010)

can't think of a fifth, i have a H&K switchblade, which is really nice, but i'd give up sex to have any of these top 3, then the orange would just be a nice one to have, like my Switchblade is.


----------



## sevenstringgod (Jun 24, 2010)

I can't believe splawn love is almost non-existant in this thread. My contribution:

Splawn Nitro(which I own and love with passion )
VHT Sig: X
Engl Savage
Framus Cobra
Mesa Boogie Roadster


----------



## Despised_0515 (Jun 24, 2010)

Amps, Poweramps, and Preamps alike:






















I'd be so set for life, it's not even funny.


----------



## espman (Jun 24, 2010)




----------



## Necky379 (Jun 24, 2010)

soldano slo
marshall plexi
diezel herbert
mesa dual rect
bogner xtc


----------



## signalgrey (Jun 24, 2010)

hmmm....

DAR Quattro





Diezel VH4S





GREEN AMP





Orange ThunderVerb





Vox Handwired AC30 (for the house)


----------



## metulkult (Jun 24, 2010)

All you savage 120 lovers should buy my amp 



























Yes, I like ENGL's.


----------



## PirateMetalTroy (Jun 25, 2010)

Toshiro said:


> I'm happy with my Laney, but if I had unlimited funds:



Someone loves their iced earth apparently. No worries, I dig the hell out of that tone too.


----------



## MesaENGR412 (Jun 12, 2012)

My top 5 are:

1. Diezel VH4 in white (played one in Phoenix, best sound I have ever heard, but...on "clearance" it was still $4,300)
2. Soldano SLO w/all factory mods - preferably in Snake skin (used this on new record, HUGE....but they pricey)
3. Mesa Multi-Watt Dual Recto (I own 2, love them, would only give them up for #1 or #2)
4. Mesa Royal Atlantic RA-100 in white (love this amp, want one, might be next amp purchase)
5. Fractal Axe FX II/ Mesa 2:100 Recto Power amp (ultimate flexibility and unlimited possibilities, very cool, but hesitate to give up the all tube head setup)

Cabs:
Recto 4x12 and Road King 2x12.....got 'em, want one more of each! 

-AJH


----------



## xchristopherx (Jun 12, 2012)

the only amp i've cared about is the 5150. i have had boogies, kranks, Marshall and Splawn, and always ended up back with the 5150. Currently the only thing i want is the Hughes and Kettner Triamp MKII. I've been more than happy with my orange cabs for some time now. I've been kicking around the idea of a axefx and VHT 2.90.2 but i think the Triamp is gonna be it for me. We will see when i actually own one how i feel.


----------



## Deliverowned (Jun 12, 2012)

2 years bump w00t!

Fryette Ultralead
Diezel VH4s
Fortin Meathead
Engl Invader/Savage
Mesa Mark 5 maybe


----------



## texshred777 (Jun 12, 2012)

Rivera TBR-1SL-will get another someday
Mesa Road King
Cornford MK50
Bogner XTC
Soldano SLO


----------



## Berti_smb (Jun 12, 2012)

In no order:

Diezel Herbert
Engl Savage 120
Bogner Uberschall
Fortin Natas/Satan
Framus Cobra


----------



## Zado (Jun 12, 2012)

Marshall super lead

Ceriatone yeti

Steavens poundcake mk I

masotti x100 modern

engl invader


----------



## Sdrizis89 (Jun 12, 2012)

Engl Savage 120
Marshall JCM800
Bogner Uberschall 
Mesa Mark v
Rivera Knucklehead Tre


----------



## USMarine75 (Jun 12, 2012)

*Current*:

Dar - dream b/c they don't really exist
Fortin Natas or Meathead
Diezel Herbert or VH4s
Bogner Ecstasy
Fryette UL

*Vintage*:

'67 Marshall Plexi Superlead with 6CA7 tubes and an Ohmite Variac

*Realistic:*

Budda Superdrive-II 45W


----------



## KAMI (Jun 12, 2012)

1. engl savage 120/60
2. fryette pittbull 100/50 cl
3. diezel vh4
4. line 6 dt50
5. engl thunder 50


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Jun 12, 2012)

Joel said:


> Or instead just an Axe-Fx Ultra and a good Power Amp.


This.


----------



## Diversions (Jun 12, 2012)

1. Mesa Roadking 
2. Engl Invader 
3. Peavey 6505 (already own and love)
4. Mesa triple rec
5. AxeFx with a decent poweramp if that counts as one.


----------



## Aevolve (Jun 12, 2012)




----------



## wlfers (Jun 13, 2012)

engl savage 120
VHT ultralead - again since i sold my old one.
CAE 3+ Se preamp
the diezel preamp that is in development


and
my phantom dar preamp


----------



## traditional (Jun 13, 2012)

While we're all dreaming:
1. Mesa Boogie Mark V
2. Mesa Boogie Roadster
3. Splawn Nitro
4. VHT/Fryette Pitbull Ultralead
5. Ceriatone Yeti


----------



## Krucifixtion (Jun 13, 2012)

No particular order and not including amps I already own...

ENGL SE
Sunn Model T
Vintage Marshall Plexi
Mesa Boogie 2 Channel Triple Rectifier
Diezel VH4


----------



## Pav (Jun 13, 2012)

Mesa Mark V
ENGL Savage 120
Bogner Uberschall Twin Jet
and probably the quintessential SLO 100.


----------



## broj15 (Jun 13, 2012)

Fender Blues Deville 410
DAR fbm 100
FJA modded 5150 II ( I already have a stock model. Just need the mods)
Engl power ball
Egnater tweaker


----------



## 4Eyes (Jun 13, 2012)

JTamps G50
Mesa Rackto
Slo 100/Avenger/Hot rod
Fryette Ultralead CLX
Diezel Hagen


----------



## dooredge (Jun 13, 2012)

1. Fortin Natas
2. Peters Professional Series Dual Channel
3. Mako Makoplex
4. Engl SE
5. EVH 5153


----------



## Sepultorture (Jun 13, 2012)

Heck i might aswell, i still want a Kemper, but these will always be on my list

1: Randall Satan (it's a Fortin natas, witha mid sweep, why wouldn't i want it)
2: Peavey 6550 (had one, would love one again)
3: Engl Fireball 100 (love that sound)
4: Bogner Uberschall Twin Jet
5: Egnater Armageddon (could be interesting)

out of all of them, for sure i still want to grab the Randal Satan, for what it offers, who designed it and the price point, who can say no


----------



## Vostre Roy (Jun 13, 2012)

1: Orange Rockerverb MKII
2: Marshall JCM800
3: Sunn Model T
4: Fender Vibro-King Custom

Don't have a 5th one that comes to my mind

Edit

5: Mesa Mark V


----------



## USMarine75 (Jun 13, 2012)

First quarter 2013 for the Randall Satan! What is the price point?


----------



## dooredge (Jun 13, 2012)

USMarine75 said:


> First quarter 2013 for the Randall Satan! What is the price point?


 

1699$ I believe.


----------



## USMarine75 (Jun 13, 2012)

dooredge said:


> 1699$ I believe.


 
Wow! Sold! That would pair nicely with my Engl FB100.

So what I want to know is... *when can I buy a Peavey FBM100???*


----------



## 4Eyes (Jun 13, 2012)

USMarine75 said:


> First quarter 2013 for the Randall Satan! What is the price point?


666$ or your soul


----------

